# Denton water treatment plant (Closed) Manchester 07-10



## Bignickb (Jul 18, 2010)

I can’t find any info on this site, as far as I can make out – it is an older section of a live site that is mostly abandoned with nature well and truly taking over!
Lots of thorns and stinging nettles and a nearby main road, but well worth it for this small piece of hidden history.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 19, 2010)

Fantastic find, Bignick. Some really good remains there...especially love the overgrown tanks and that rusty old boiler.


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice one - really like all that old mechanical and electrical gear.


----------



## noodles88 (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome find...got some great pics there


----------

